# ** Announcements For 2007 Western Region Rally **



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

*2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally

*
Sponsored by _*Equal-i-zer Hitch, OutbackLife LLC*_ and select local _*Western Region Outback Dealers.*_











ZION RIVER RESORT
730 E Hwy 9
Virgin, UT 84779

1-888-822-8594

*We would like to sincerely thank the wonderful folks at Equal-i-zer Hitch, RV Awning Mats and many of the local Western Region Keystone Outback Dealerships for their generous support of this event! In addition, a hearty thank you goes out to the vendors who have graciously made donations to the rally in support of our Outbackers.com community. 
*
*Participating Dealerships*

*Curtis Trailers
Aloha, OR

Curtis Trailers
Portland, OR

Don's RV Center
Ceres, CA

Steve Casey's Recreational Sales
Wheat Ridge, CO

Wagers Trailer Sales
Salem, OR

Tacoma RV Center
Tacoma, WA

Blaine Jensen RV
Kaysville, UT

RV Traders
Mesa, AZ

RV Traders
Apache Jct., AZ

Mike Thompson's RV
Colton, CA

Mike Thompson's RV
Fountain Valley, CA

Mike Thompson's RV
Santa Fe Springs, CA
*

*Participating Vendors*

*RV Awning Mats

Camping World

KOA

Maxx Aire Vents

Atwood Mobile

Chaney Instruments*

Welcome to the information page for the 2007 Western Rally!
This post will contain all of the information you need to register, an official roster of confirmed Outbackers, 
and specifics on any group activities that have been planned. Please check back often as this will be updated frequently.

When to arrive

This is a destination rally and many of the attending Outbackers will be planning some type of vacation around the rally dates. 
Feel free to arrive at any time, or to depart at any time that fits into your specific schedule. 
We would like to see all those attending to arrive no later than the afternoon of Sunday, July 1st and stay through Wednesday, July 4th.
Feel free to come early or stay a little longer!

How to arrive

Hopefully in an Outback! 
For those who may want to fly in, or to fly other family members the park does have *3 cabins for rent* and several *Tee-Pee tents*.
Should this be the case, there are 2 major airports in the area.

LAS VEGAS at approximately 150 miles from the park.
SALT LAKE CITY at approximately 300 miles from the park.

How To Register

To register for the rally, please do the following:

* Contact Zion River Resort at the above toll free number. 
Mention you wish to make reservations for the OUTBACKERS rally.
*All Outbackers will receive a 10% discount on the rate.*
Indicate the type of site you would prefer (back in, pull through, etc)
You will need a credit card to reserve your site. Please note all reservations are fully refundable up to 1 week prior to your arrival date. _Your credit card will not be charged to hold your reservation._

* *Upon registration with Zion River Resort, please send a PM (Private Message) to WAcamper*
Please indicate your arrival and departure dates, number of adults and number of children attending, and your home state. 
An official roster of confirmed Outbackers will follow this post.

Not sure if you can attend yet? 

Since this rally is in the summer of 2007, some of us may want to attend but can't confirm just yet. No problem!! 
To help with the planning of this event, we would like to hear from those who fall into the_ *"Most likely will attend"*_ category. 
Please send a PM to WAcamper and let us know just that. It would help greatly so we can plan ahead and make this one memorable event!

Ongoing rally thread

The original rally posts can be found by clicking HERE
Keep the excitement and ideas flowing by checking this thread often!

Something for everyone

If you haven't experienced SW Utah before, prepare to be amazed by the stunning beauty and vast recreational opportunities of the area.
Take a day hike, tube down the Virgin river, go fishing or horseback riding, rent an ATV or take a jeep tour, 
explore the gift shops in Springdale or just lounge by the pool. It's all here and much more! Pack a lunch and take the family on a day trip to 
amazing places like Bryce, Cedar Breaks, Kolob Canyon, Coral Pink Sand Dunes, Capitol Reef or jump on the park shuttle and just explore Zion.

The town of Springdale has a huge 4th of July festival with a parade, bbq, fireworks and more. We hear the locals go all out for this and it's a great event.

Here are specific links to the Zion River Resort and surrounding areas. Enjoy, welcome aboard and we'll see you soon!

ZION RIVER RESORT

SPRINGDALE, UT area

UTAH.com

ZION National Park

BRYCE CANYON National Park

Win free prizes!

PDX_Doug is running a contest for the state with most Outbackers in attendance.
Please read below for the official contest rules and regulations.

2007 Western Regional Outbackers.com Rally
Attendance Contest

_From PDX_Doug_

I have been working up designs for souvenir Rally T-shirts, hats and maybe sweatshirts.
So here is the deal...

As a special incentive and free of charge to the winner- a complete set of 2007 Western Regional Outbackers Rally apparel to each Outbackers.com member from the state or province that has the most members in attendance at the rally! (See contest rules below)

Now... How can you pass on a rally where you have the chance to come home with free Outbackers Collectors Grade apparel?!









So, let's get out there and get those friends and neighbors signed up!









Regarding the apparel...
Apparel will be priced fairly and of high quality.

_Some of the proceeds from apparel sales will be used to cover group rally expenses (i.e.: contest prizes, activities, etc.)_
_All net proceeds will be donated to Outbackers.com for use in the continued operation of this web site and for activities related and beneficial to the Outbackers.com membership._

*Contest Rules...*
1. To win, you must 'A') Be an Outbackers.com member at the time of the 2007 Western Regional Outbackers.com Rally . 'B') Be in attendance at the 2007 Western Regional Outbackers.com Rally . 'C') Own - or have owned - a Outback travel trailer or fifth wheel.

2. Prizes will be awarded to the Outbackers.com member only (no additional prizes will be awarded to additional family members or accompanying guests)

3. Families with more than one Outbackers.com member - sharing the same accommodations - will only be eligible for counting towards the contest totals once.

4. Families with more than one Outbackers.com member - sharing the same accommodations - will only be eligible for one prize award.

5. State totals used for determining contest winners, will be based on members in attendance at the 2007 Western Regional Outbackers.com Rally

6. Canada will be considered one "state".

7. These rules are subject to revision at any time.

NOTE: Due to a lack of timely response on requests for shirt sizes and overall interest, we unfortunately will not have shirts available at the rally. It's just too expensive to speculate on quantities and sizes needed. If there is sufficient interest at the event, we can still have shirts made up and shipped after the fact.

** Please do not reply to this post so that we may keep this informational only **

Edited: 06/26/07 @ 07:19AM PDT


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

NOTE: Outbackers occupy the green sites.
We have reserved the yellow site (#56) as a group gathering site
(Afterall, skippershe will have the Tiki Bar set up next door in site 55, so it only seemed right!)

*CONFIRMED OUTBACKERS*

*Name..........Site..........Arrival and Departure..........Adults and Children..........State..........(Notes)*

Alebar17..........Site 57.......... 6/30 to 7/5..........2/1..........CA
Aplvlykat..........Site 13.......... 6/30 to 7/5..........2/0..........CA
BlueWedge..........Site 51..........7/01 to 7/5..........3/0..........WA
Crismon4..........Site 50..........6/30 to 7/5..........3/2..........WA
Dmichaelis..........Site 54..........6/30 to 7/5..........2/1..........CA
Gemsters..........Site 52..........7/01 to 7/5..........2/2..........IL
Herkdoctor..........Site 53..........6/30 to 7/5..........3/3..........TX
Husker92..........Site 26..........6/30 to 7/5..........2/2..........CA
Insomniak..........Site 72..........6/30 to 7/5..........2/2..........CA
Jacko..........Site 3..........6/28 to 7/5..........2/0..........FL
jnk36jnk..........Site 48..........7/02 to 7/5..........3/0..........OR
KenKat..........Site 49..........6/30 to 7/5..........2/0..........Full Timers
Mazzrim2..........Site 25..........6/30 to 7/5..........2/3..........CA
Mbakers..........Site 73..........6/30 to 7/5..........2/3..........CA
Morgueman..........Site 60..........7/01 to 7/5..........2/2..........CA
mrw3gr..........Site 12..........7/01 to 7/6..........2/2..........NV 
Nails2001..........Site 95..........6/30 to 7/5..........2/2..........ID
PDX_Doug..........Site 23..........7/01 to 7/5..........2/2..........OR
Redmonaz..........Site 15..........6/30 to 7/5..........2/3..........AZ
Skippershe..........Site 55..........6/30 to 7/5..........2/1..........CA
SoCalOutback..........Site 11..........7/01 to 7/5..........2/4..........CA
Stacey R..........Site 59..........6/30 to 7/5..........2/0..........CA
Stbncbn..........Site 27..........6/30 to 7/3..........2/0..........CA
Tazman..........Site 5..........7/01 to 7/5..........2/0..........BC
Tdvffjohn..........Site 22..........7/02 to 7/5..........2/2..........NJ
Y-Guy..........Site 24..........7/01 to 7/5..........2/2..........WA
Yianni..........Site 14..........7/01 to 7/5..........2/2..........CA
Danny&Barb..........Cabin 114 (+/-)..........7/02 to 7/5 ...... 2/2..........NV..........(Guests)
Pete & Sandy..........Site 35 & 36..........6/30 to 7/5..........2/1..........CA..........(Guests)
Dennis Keller..........Site 43..........6/30 to 7/5..........2/1..........ID..........(Guests)
David Lewis..........Site 2..........7/1 to 7/2..........3/0..........UT..........(Equal-i-zer Rep)

*31 CONFIRMED ATTENDEES!!!*

Edited 06.18.07 @ 9:03PM PDT


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Rally Activities and Agenda

This post will contain information and specifics on organized events during the rally. Check here often for updated information.

*Sunday, July 1*

5:00 - 6:00 PM
*Registration*
(Please sign in and receive your rally packet at our Outbackers community get-together area (Site 56).

6:00 - 9:00 PM
*Official Rally Kickoff Party Extravaganza!*
Meet and greet social!
Music! Fun! Snacks and beverages! Outbackers Cool-Aide!

_Exciting and fun door prizes!_

*Monday, July 2*

9:00 AM
*Guest Speaker Michael Plyler of the Zion Canyon Field Institute*
Presentation with coffee, juice and danish served
_Special drawing for a great gift (Attendance required)_

5:00 PM
*Meet the Equalizer Reps!!*
Demonstrations and presentation, technical tips and Q&A session.
Equalizer will be unveiling a new product line never before seen by the public...
_Another, even hotter, special gift for one lucky attendee!_

7:00 PM
*Outbackers Catered BBQ Dinner from Famous Dave's BBQ!!* 
Provided by Equalizer, RV Awning Mats and the Western Region Outback Dealerships

_More door prizes after dinner!! _

*Tuesday, July 3*

No daytime events planned
Go explore the natural wonders of SW Utah!

Time TBD
*Tuesday evening Movie Night for the kids!!*
Movie and popcorn at the social hall

_Still more door prizes to follow the movie!_

*Wednesday, July 4*

9:00 AM
*Breakfast Potluck*

Time TBD
*Zion River Resort pool party!!*

4:00 PM
*Kids Fourth of July Parade*
Come on kids of all ages... Let's decorate those bikes, trikes and walkers, and show our great Outbackers spirit for this great country of ours!

4:30 PM
*Final door prize giveaway*
You will not want to miss this one!!!

9:00 PM
*Fireworks extravaganza in Springdale!*
The Springdale Chamber of Commerce recommends arriving as early as possible to get good parking.

*Thursday, July 5*

Tearful "Good bye's"








(Until next time!







)

Edited: 06.24.0 @ 10:03PM PDT


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PLEASE do not post here.


----------

